# LAST MINUTE



## kc5tpy (Jul 25, 2014)

Well boys and girls we are down to 2 weeks before the weekend meet.  I thought I would start this post to allow folks to give last minute suggestions, requests, ideas.  We will probably have meat running out our ears.  I hope our side dishes are covered.  My only real worry is rain.  I am bringing a 3mx3m gazebo, a table and lighting.  I believe Smokin Monkey is bringing a gazebo, some tables, lighting and that fantastic fridge trailer.  We don’t have a real handle on just how many folks will attend.  We have had several folks join the Group since this meet kicked off and I have of course invited each of them to attend.  SO, we don’t know how many folks might just be day trippers.  From what I can count in my head I figure around 20 people plus walk-ins?  I should think we might need another gazebo or 2 just in case.  If it starts to rain we will need gazebos to put the smokers under.  Anything else you folks can think of??  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Jul 26, 2014)

There will be two of us and we will bring a gazebo as well and a couple of folding chairs

I intend to bring

a couple of Webers (a 57cm and a 67cm)
a gas Q1000 to use as a warmer
a gas crepe griddle to make fresh tortillas to go with anyones meat - easier than trying to guess how many buns to buy.
Food - meat

Still trying to decide about the meat. Will certainly bring some raw salmon steaks to cure and smoke while we are there. I will also bring some ribs - some to cook there but others may be cooked the day before and chilled. Some pulled pork too - I will probably cook this the day before too as it may get quite hectic on the day itself.

Food - Veg

I will bring the cast iron wok for the 57cm Weber to cook stir-fry veg

a BBQ veg basket and make roasted new potatoes

roasted peppers

char grilled aubergine

Food - deserts

Cramelised BBQ fruit kebabs with cream - nice and light and fresh at the end

Food - other

I will bake some cheese and herb Texas biscuits in the Weber - savory scones to us Brits.

Other bits for general use

Catering foil and cling film
Several ET-732 thermometers
Oak and hickory wood pellets
A couple of chimney starters
I will also bring some additional bags of Heat Beads just in case someone runs short
If anything here is treading on anyones toes then let me know and I can adjust. Thinks are probably going to be tweaked anyway as we get closer to the date.

Cheers

Wade


----------



## wade (Jul 26, 2014)

I could also make cinnamon rolls. The biscuits and cinnamon rolls could be snacked on during the day with coffee/beer etc.

Would anyone be interested in smoked sausage - maybe hot smoked on the day for a lunch snack?

Can anyone bring a large electric water "boiler" for on-tap hot water and maybe tea or coffee?


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello Wade.  You have spent too much time in Texas.  You know you can put anything in a tortilla!  GREAT idea about the fresh tortillas!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good idea on the boiler.  Workin on that.  I am on 1 side of the "Feast" site and Jockaneezer is on the other side.  I have a water heater in the caravan and I'll bet he does also.  I will also have a kettle or 2.  But working on borrowing a water boiler from the Church hall.  Father-in-Law is Church Elder, Hall caretaker, Steeple caretaker and Ringing Captain.  So "should" be ok.  Will get back on that one.

I am bringing some sausage to hot smoke but good idea about throwing some on the smoker for lunch snacks.  Do bring some along and I'll also bring a couple extra rings.  The wife is planning cheese and biscuit tray so some hot smoked sausage would go well as lunch snacks.

I have 2 exterior mains electrics sockets on my caravan.  Extension cords, as heavy duty as possible.  I have 1 long one.  Anyone else?

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi  Wade And Danny,

Will be bringing our 4x3 meter gazebo, x2 2 meter tables, fridge trailer, lights, Gas BBQ, Secret Electric Smoker, Can Bring Big Gas Boiling Ring (Similar To A Wok Burner) With a Big Pan.

Would stay away from the electric equipment a bit, as limited to power supplies?

Food is the problem!

Looking at doing Lamb as no one seems to have it on their menu. Got an idea of doing a Chicken Lollipop, similar to a Fatty but on a stick, Some Wings, Wild Rice Salad and something else? not thought of it yet.

Steve:33:


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 29, 2014)

Hello all.  We will have a water boiler.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## ewanm77 (Aug 5, 2014)

Made a big pot of good chili and some sauces to bring down for you all to try


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello Ewan.  Looking forward to it.  I will have some American dishes for folks to sample.  Should be great fun.  See ya there.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## ewanm77 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hope your bringing some dirty rice lol


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello Ewan.  Nope sorry, Tex-Mex is Spanish rice.  Dirty rice is Louisiana.  Will have Spanish rice.  Goes well with Tx. chili.  We shall see if it goes with Scotland chili.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## ewanm77 (Aug 6, 2014)

Need to bring some haggis and black pudding with me


----------



## wade (Aug 7, 2014)

I must confess to being a haggis lover. I was introduced to it many years ago in Largs as "haggis supper" and grew to like it a few years later while I was working in Kircaldy. We can get the Macsween ones down south and they are OK but I was recently introduced to their vegetarian Haggis. This may be considered heresy but I actually prefer it to the meat version!


----------



## ewanm77 (Aug 7, 2014)

Can't beat a good haggis supper.a few butchers here make really good ones and really good square sausage that I don't think you get in England.my sister in law lives in gosport and takes it home with her when she visits and that nasty plain bread


----------



## ewanm77 (Aug 8, 2014)

Look up in the sky today the last two Lancaster bombers are flying around Lincolnshire today


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 8, 2014)

Would be a great sight! Not sure if I will be over in time to see them.

Don't believe Danny if he tells you he had organised that as well!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 11, 2014)

HEY!!  Nothing is too much trouble for you folks.  Getting the Lancaster over from Canada was a little struggle.  The Red Arrows gave me a little trouble but a few back handers soon sorted that.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

